# My white R35 and Evo 5 RS



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's some pic's. of my car along with my new toy I have just bought.
As you can see the bumpers are well and truly sorted
























































































































J


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

very nice indeed how do you manage to decide which one to drive each morning??


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

First time I've seen someone keep the Nissan badge and remove the GT-R from the rear


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Middlehurst forgot to stick it back on when they painted the bumpers, I have a brand new one here from them and I am still undecided as to whether to pull off the Nissan as well or stick it back on. 
J


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

did you buy the Evo from a guy in kent, if it's the same one its spotless


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

almost bought an evo 5 myself a little while ago if it looked as good as this one i might of done lol whats the spec??


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Gary&Amanda said:


> did you buy the Evo from a guy in kent, if it's the same one its spotless


Yes it came from Kent and is an amazingly clean example, its been very well looked after.
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

DanW33gtr said:


> almost bought an evo 5 myself a little while ago if it looked as good as this one i might of done lol whats the spec??


Nicked from the for sale ad:

Cars spec ..

Full Safety Devices White Roll Cage
Brand New Red Ralliart Mud Flaps
WRC Spec Raceline RL7 8 X 18" Alloys
Stack Dials (Boost/Oil Pressure/Oil Temp/Water Temp)
Fully Flocked Dash
Carbon Rear Arch covers
Fully Stripped Interior
Front and Rear Strut Braces
Omp 3" Harnesses
Corbeau Revolution Seats
Walbro Uprated Fuel Pump
Carbon Xtreme Heat Sheild
Carbon Goodies Carbon Naca Duct
Carbon Goodies WRC mirrors
Apexi Power Fc Ecu (Live Mapped by RG Motorsport)
Omp 'WRC ' Steering Wheel
Apexi AVCR Boost Controller
Tein Lowering Springs
Hks Spark Plugs
Uprated Fuel Filter
SARD Fuel Pressure Regulator
Fidanza Pullies
Crower 272 Cams
Hks Decat Pipe
Hks Mushroom Filter
Hks Silent Power Full Stainless Exhaust System.

It's a very well set up car and I should have a lot of fun ahead of me 
J


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

well enjoy... im sure many smiles are ahead :thumbsup: would like to see any pics you have of the flocked dash? :smokin:


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

That's the only one I have for now 
J


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

looks good what power are you running and what weight loss have you gained over standard? like the way the mats are left in as if to say love the save in weight but dont you dare get any dirty footprints in my car! btw your GTR looks the nuts aswell in my opinion with or without the rear GTR badge! :smokin:


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

It's estimated at around 380 bhp, I only just got the car 2 days ago but I do plan to have it weighed as it would be interesting to know.
It seems to drive very well just now so I don't have any plans for it until I get it down to Knockhill and try it out, I will change to Ferodo DS 1.11 pads and 888's first though. :thumbsup:
J


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Why did you remove the GTR badge and keep the Nissan one?


----------



## clapyohandz (Aug 23, 2011)

Both are really nice, lucky you !


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

2 cars that will be in my garage 

will get another 5 again !! 

very nice example , loving the stripped out track spec !


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is my Gtr at the MLR day at Wallace performance at the weekend.

MLR dyno day at Wallace performance 6th of April 2013 GTR - YouTube


















I'm very happy with that for a y-pipe and the old stage 1 map, I still have to update the map to the latest one.

Here's what the Evo did
MLR dyno day at Wallace performance 6th of April 2013 Evo 5 RS - YouTube


















It is only getting about 1 bar of boost so I will have to get it looked at, I knew it wasn't as fast as the Evo 9 I had :chuckle:
J


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Great numbers!!


----------

